# Mystic Gonan vs Superman



## gangstagoku (Feb 1, 2011)

The mods need to promote FREE THOUGHT!

Again, this is All Star Superman!  You can only use his All Star Supes feats!

His heat vision cant beat MASENKO!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 1, 2011)

DBZ Vs. Superman threads are banned...


----------



## gangstagoku (Feb 1, 2011)

Thats only cuz people keep bringing up Superman Prime!!!!

Lets keep it to basic ALL STAR Supes!!!


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> The mods need to promote FREE THOUGHT!
> 
> Again, this is All Star Superman!  You can only use his All Star Supes feats!
> 
> His heat vision cant beat MASENKO!!!!!



your threads are trolling your assumptions are completely wrong and your likely a sock puppet

all star superman possessing vastly superior speed and strength completely dismantles mystic Gohan


----------



## gangstagoku (Feb 1, 2011)

PROVE    IT


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> Thats only cuz people keep bringing up Superman Prime!!!!
> 
> Lets keep it to basic ALL STAR Supes!!!



No it's Superman in general.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> PROVE    IT



he's stronger...then Gohan possessing superior strength feats then anything ever shown in dbz

he is faster being FTL iirc no one in DBZ is ftl

secondly why are you asking for proof when all your doing is submitting an opinion backed up by nothing what so ever...and generally relying on things that aren't valid here


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 1, 2011)

I like how the OP couldn't spell Gohan right


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 1, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> No it's Superman in general.



seriously when your capable of fighting across solar systems in seconds trading blows that shake planets..surviving albeit with injury multiple super novas..and bust apart large moons by smashing into them and can put put heat as hot as a star..from your eye balls and feeze people to iirc near absolute zero with your super breathe...your far beyond DBZ


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 1, 2011)

Read the thread title as Mystic Gonads


----------



## EnigmaJ (Feb 1, 2011)

DBZ generally either stomps or get stomped. They at least have the energy output of low-level heralds, but they don't have the speed or physical strength to compete at this level.


----------



## gangstagoku (Feb 1, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> he's stronger...then Gohan possessing superior strength feats then anything ever shown in dbz
> 
> he is faster being FTL iirc no one in DBZ is ftl
> 
> secondly why are you asking for proof when all your doing is submitting an opinion backed up by nothing what so ever...and generally relying on things that aren't valid here


Bitch pleas!

Gohans been faster than light since he fought Vegeta... BEFORE he was SSJ!

Gohan also can breath in space cause Goku can!  



Crimson Dragoon said:


> I like how the OP couldn't spell Gohan right


Like YOU never had a typo!!!! LOL!!!



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> seriously when your capable of fighting across solar systems in seconds trading blows that shake planets..surviving albeit with injury multiple super novas..and bust apart large moons by smashing into them and can put put heat as hot as a star..from your eye balls and feeze people to iirc near absolute zero with your super breathe...your far beyond DBZ


Gohan can shake the planet just by yelling!


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 1, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Read the thread title as Mystic Gonads



oh...in that case I humbly yield to the mystical Gonads..


----------



## Belly Ranks (Feb 1, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Read the thread title as Mystic Gonads



What are mystic Gonads feats?

Spreading seed at FTL speeds?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2011)

inb4lock and ban.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> Bitch pleas!



masterful debate abilities 


gangstagoku said:


> Gohans been faster than light since he fought Vegeta... BEFORE he was SSJ!



your lying about a characters capabilities now



gangstagoku said:


> Gohan also can breath in space cause Goku can!



1, no he can't

2, you can't ABC logic powers 



gangstagoku said:


> Like YOU never had a typo!!!! LOL!!!



we all do..the problem is we aren't intentionally trying to start a sub forum wide flame war



gangstagoku said:


> Gohan can shake the planet just by yelling!



based on what?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 1, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Read the thread title as Mystic Gonads



probably would have been a better thread than this


----------



## Bender (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> The mods need to promote FREE THOUGHT!





OP your idiocy is astounding. 

I don't know what's sadder: Your username or the fact you can't spell "Gohan" right.  Wow....I mean just wow....


----------



## DoomBringer (Feb 1, 2011)

So this is Gohan? Misspelling aside, Superman should take this comfortably. Gohan is powerful, but he isnt Vegito powerful. Vegito has a better chance of winning than Gohan. And can you please explain how faster than light was reached in the Saiyan arc? I dont think thats true.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 1, 2011)

Gonan is a starbuster. Starbusters never lose


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 1, 2011)

inb4lock and Superman blitzes AGAIN


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 1, 2011)

DoomBringer said:


> So this is Gohan? Misspelling aside, Superman should take this comfortably. Gohan is powerful, but he isnt Vegito powerful. Vegito has a better chance of winning than Gohan. And can you please explain how faster than light was reached in the Saiyan arc? I dont think thats true.



Vegito would be run over easily enough as well


----------



## Watchman (Feb 1, 2011)

Mystic=Magic.

Superman is weak to magic.

Therefore Mystic Gohan wins.

MVC logic is impeccable.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 1, 2011)

Mystic Gonads


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 1, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Vegito would be run over easily enough as well



Superman runs then he asks himself why is there blood on his boots


----------



## DoomBringer (Feb 1, 2011)

Thats right Immortal WatchDog, but his chances are better and he still cant win. Imagine Gohans chances.


----------



## Bender (Feb 1, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:
			
		

> Mystic Gonads


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 1, 2011)

This is where it needs to end.


----------



## Vice (Feb 1, 2011)

Wasn't he lifting like eleventy quintillion tons or some shit?


----------



## gangstagoku (Feb 1, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> your lying about a characters capabilities now


No.... YOUR lying.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> 1, no he can't
> 
> 2, you can't ABC logic powers


Yes he can!

If Goku can do it, why cant Gohan?



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> we all do..the problem is we aren't intentionally trying to start a sub forum wide flame war


Im not trying to start any "flame wars"!

I just want healthy debate!



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> based on what?


He shakes the planet just by yelling ALL THE TIME!!!

THEY ALL DO!



DoomBringer said:


> So this is Gohan? Misspelling aside, Superman should take this comfortably. Gohan is powerful, but he isnt Vegito powerful. Vegito has a better chance of winning than Gohan. And can you please explain how faster than light was reached in the Saiyan arc? I dont think thats true.


They go faster than the eye can see ALL THE TIME!!!



ShikiYakumo said:


> inb4lock and Superman blitzes AGAIN


Their speed is equal AT BEST!



Watchman said:


> Mystic=Magic.
> 
> Superman is weak to magic.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!

Finally someone sees reason....



ShikiYakumo said:


> Superman runs then he asks himself why is there blood on his boots


Cuz Gohan punched a hole in his chest!


----------



## DoomBringer (Feb 1, 2011)

Vile said:


> Wasn't he lifting like eleventy quintillion tons or some shit?






One arm too. Gohan doesnt have that strength.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 1, 2011)

DoomBringer said:


> One arm too. Gohan doesnt have that strength.


 i really don't get whats going on in that. context?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 1, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Superman runs then he asks himself why is there blood on his boots



"uh oh..I did see some weird blue orange thing screaming there I thought it was a space bug"

to be fair I can see gohan and supes being pretty tight if they teamed up in a cross over or something...



DoomBringer said:


> Thats right Immortal WatchDog, but his chances are better and he still cant win. Imagine Gohans chances.



I don't actually want to imagine their odds..I'm actually a dbz fan..and every time I do the mental math I die a little inside

Vegito probably and I say it as a big maybe has the destructive power to do..some potentially momentum breaking and if cumulative game breaking damage to supes

his problem is the typical DBZ problem a complete and total lack of speed feats on the level and absolutely no durability showings that suggest he can survive a punch from a blood lusted supes

being a very slow glass canon with poor aim only means your enemies..need to deny you the chance to fire..and they can do that with very little effort


----------



## Bender (Feb 1, 2011)

Win!


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 1, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> i really don't get whats going on in that. context?



Click on it? He is pushing back the equivalent of 200 quintillion tons.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> ADAMANTIUM RAGE!!!!!



yeah leave you DBZ tard


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> No.... YOUR lying.



you are a complete and total liar..at no point did any one in DBZ break lightspeed 

[





gangstagoku said:


> ]Yes he can!



no no he can't


gangstagoku said:


> If Goku can do it, why cant Gohan?



because he never did it on panel



gangstagoku said:


> Im not trying to start any "flame wars"!



then why are you acting like a child



gangstagoku said:


> I just want healthy debate!



then why are you debating like a troll?



gangstagoku said:


> He shakes the planet just by yelling ALL THE TIME!!!



no he does not..



gangstagoku said:


> THEY ALL DO!



that's why when kid buu did it every shat their pants...



gangstagoku said:


> ]They go faster than the eye can see ALL THE TIME!!!



...you can't be serious? did you just try to claim that faster then eyesight perception is FTL? DID YOU SERIOUSLY JUST CLAIM THAT?

my god..man..that's not even proof of lightspeed



gangstagoku said:


> Their speed is equal AT BEST!





gangstagoku said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> Finally someone sees reason....



he was mocking you..MVC is arguably the worse forum to ever exist



gangstagoku said:


> Cuz Gohan punched a hole in his chest!



Gohan shatters the bones in his hand by punching clark


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 1, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> "uh oh..I did see some weird blue orange thing screaming there I thought it was a space bug"
> 
> to be fair I can see gohan and supes being pretty tight if they teamed up in a cross over or something...
> 
> ...


I wouldn't call him a glass cannon. He could probably a planet buster. Just not Superman
Now, in a crossover, that would be badass.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 1, 2011)

0 out of 10 on the trolling scale.

Reported.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Feb 1, 2011)

Make me mod and I am going to ban anyone who opens this kind of thread. And I would delete all this threads.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 1, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> I wouldn't call him a glass cannon. He could probably a planet buster. Just not Superman
> Now, in a crossover, that would be badass.



he is certainly a glass canon compared to high end class 100's which is what he is facing here..and thus an apt anology

a cross over between Goku and supes would be kinda cool if they don't have them fight just team up to kick some ass or something


----------



## gangstagoku (Feb 1, 2011)

IF ITS FASTER THAN THE EYE CAN SEE ITS FASTER THAN LIGHT!!!!

Are you an idiot?


----------



## Bender (Feb 1, 2011)

Mods hurry up and ban this ridiculous DBZtard troll.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 1, 2011)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Click on it? He is pushing back the equivalent of 200 quintillion tons.



well yeah that. i mean why lol
I't obviously above DBZ.
Wait,  thats lighter than earth, hasn't supes moved earth.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> I am an idiot?



why yes i agree


----------



## gangstagoku (Feb 1, 2011)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Click on it? He is pushing back the equivalent of 200 quintillion tons.


Please


Goku, which means Gohan cuz hes stronger, can do that in his sleep!!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> IF ITS FASTER THAN THE EYE CAN SEE ITS FASTER THAN LIGHT!!!!
> 
> Are you an idiot?



No not even close. You have no clue what your even talking about.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> Please
> 
> 
> Goku, which means Gohan cuz hes stronger, can do that in his sleep!!!!!!



pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 1, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> 0 out of 10 on the trolling scale.
> 
> Reported.



Unfortunately Moogle is nowhere to be found.

And the future refused to change...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 1, 2011)

basch71 said:


> Unfortunately Moogle is nowhere to be found.
> 
> And the future refused to change...



WE MUST GO BACK TO THE FUTURE!!!!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTGyeGgMpk8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> Please
> 
> 
> Goku, which means Gohan cuz hes stronger, can do that in his sleep!!!!!!



Yes...to bad there is nothing backing this up at all and you have no proof whatsoever


----------



## Cypher0120 (Feb 1, 2011)

Reminds me of youtube arguments.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> Please
> 
> 
> Goku, which means Gohan cuz hes stronger, can do that in his sleep!!!!!!




The shockwave produced by the supersonic displacement of a moving body. The attack is not directly connected to the vital energy but the damage caused by it are well worth the power of...". That's it.



Michael Note: Since most mangakas never use terms such as hypersonic "supersonic is just a vague term" it can be any speed between supersonic to mach 9000 about 1% of light speed


----------



## gangstagoku (Feb 1, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> pics or it didn't happen


I dont NEED "pics"

Everyone knows Gohan is stronger.  He can kill Cell, who can kill Goku, who can kill Vegeta, who can destroy the Earth!

Destroying the Earth >>>>>> pushing it!!!!


----------



## Enerunokami (Feb 1, 2011)

DoomBringer said:


> One arm too. Gohan doesnt have that strength.



Yeah people keep giving me this SHIT bout gonan being starbuster but all of that is BULLSHIT

Supes takes all, snaps Gonan for being a suckah

WOO BRING IT


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> I dont NEED "pics"
> 
> Everyone knows Gohan is stronger.  He can kill Cell, who can kill Goku, who can kill Vegeta, who can destroy the Earth!
> 
> Destroying the Earth >>>>>> pushing it!!!!



not that he can destroy the earth with his bare hands


----------



## Bender (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> Destroying the Earth >>>>>> pushing it!!!!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> I dont NEED "pics"
> 
> Everyone knows Gohan is stronger.  He can kill Cell, who can kill Goku, who can kill Vegeta, who can destroy the Earth!
> 
> Destroying the Earth >>>>>> pushing it!!!!



Pushing Earth>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Gohan's physical Strength

and yes you need pics now


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh joy, macro spam time


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Oh joy, macro spam time



WEEEEEEEE


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 1, 2011)

Honestly, is this the caliber of trolls MvC is sending over to us now? It's like they're not even trying anymore.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> I dont NEED "pics"
> 
> Everyone knows Gohan is stronger.  He can kill Cell, who can kill Goku, who can kill Vegeta, who can destroy the Earth!
> 
> Destroying the Earth >>>>>> pushing it!!!!



ABC logic does not work here...either come back with actual proof (Which there isn't any) or fucking leave


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 1, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Honestly, is this the caliber of trolls MvC is sending over to us now? It's like they're not even trying anymore.



I get the feeling this one might be from Youtube.


----------



## gangstagoku (Feb 1, 2011)

Afraid to argue against my POINTS?

You gotta argue against ME?





Endless Mike said:


> Honestly, is this the caliber of trolls MvC is sending over to us now? It's like they're not even trying anymore.


Then PROVE ME WRONG!


----------



## Didi (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> IF ITS FASTER THAN THE EYE CAN SEE ITS FASTER THAN LIGHT!!!!
> 
> Are you an idiot?



This actually made me lol a little

But overall shitty troll, 2/10



basch71 said:


> And the future refused to change...



BEST POST, END OF THREAD, ETC.


----------



## Enerunokami (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> IF ITS FASTER THAN THE EYE CAN SEE ITS FASTER THAN LIGHT!!!!
> 
> Are you an idiot?



Dude there is so many things that go faster than the speed of light

Like my hand

AAAAAAAAAAA

No seriously tho bro whats up with this. Faster than light my ass. Supes flies back to Krypton and to earth in a flash. He is a god on earth. how can he not whoop gonans ass?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> IF ITS FASTER THAN THE EYE CAN SEE ITS FASTER THAN LIGHT!!!!
> 
> Are you an idiot?



HOLLY SHIT..YOU SAID IT...YOU ACTUALLY SAID IT!! gangstagoku officially thinks the human eye can perceive things moving at the speed of light

protip we cannot even visualize things beyond a couple hundred miles an hour...much less lightspeed


Emperor Joker said:


> No not even close. You have no clue what your even talking about.



yeah...I'm deeply concerned about the level of education children are getting these days


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> Afraid to argue against my POINTS?
> 
> You gotta argue against ME?Then PROVE ME WRONG!



Since you have eye sight problems. I already proved you wrong by myself.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> Afraid to argue against my POINTS?
> 
> You gotta argue against ME?Then PROVE ME WRONG!



you have already been proven wrong about a million times now


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> Afraid to argue against my POINTS?



you have no points


gangstagoku said:


> You gotta argue against ME?Then PROVE ME WRONG!



we have multiple times


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> Afraid to argue against my POINTS?
> 
> You gotta argue against ME?Then PROVE ME WRONG!


Okay.
The most powerful physical feat in either the manga or the anime is mountain-busting level. No where near Planet Level.
They have never been shown to move near the speed of light (if you are really generous, you might give them low relativistic at the very best) and Superman is several times faster than light.
Their durability is on the low planetary scale, and superman is far above that in physical strength.
Lava is hot enough to be a danger until the freeza saga at least, and Supe's heat vision is hotter than the sun (which is hotter than lava)


----------



## Bender (Feb 1, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> I get the feeling this one might be from Youtube.



Like that one troll in the OBD Convo who said he wasn't lying even though his username was "Judas".


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> Afraid to argue against my POINTS?
> 
> You gotta argue against ME?Then PROVE ME WRONG!



What points? You have brought up no valid points and have done nothing but spew idiocy and inane bullshit. 

You have yet to actually try and debate and have done nothing but act like a troll.

Either come back with actual proof (which there isn't any) of your claims or fucking leave,


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 1, 2011)

I will note that it does actually take more energy to move a planet out of orbit than to destroy it. I know someone did the calcs but I'd have to look for the.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 1, 2011)

Belly Ranks said:


> What are mystic Gonads feats?
> 
> Spreading seed at FTL speeds?



I'll put it this way. His feats are fucking nuts.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 1, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> I get the feeling this one might be from Youtube.






Didi said:


> But overall shitty troll, 2/10



That's a little too high for this troll.


----------



## Enerunokami (Feb 1, 2011)

shit this is so bad

JLA would whip all of the the DBZ universe back and forth 

Didnt Supes break the universe once? whos got a pic of that? thatll prove this DBZ troll wrong all right :lol


----------



## Enerunokami (Feb 1, 2011)

Bender said:


> Like that one troll in the OBD Convo who said he wasn't lying even though his username was "Judas".



dude what the hfuck

what does Judas have to do with this


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> I dont NEED "pics"
> 
> Everyone knows Gohan is stronger.  He can kill Cell, who can kill Goku, who can kill Vegeta, who can destroy the Earth!
> 
> Destroying the Earth >>>>>> pushing it!!!!


----------



## Bender (Feb 1, 2011)

Enerunokami said:


> dude what the hfuck
> 
> what does Judas have to do with this



Just some troll that shittied up the OBD Convo. He was going on saying how he was a good debater because he got into debates in the youtube comments.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ceiling Cat solos


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 1, 2011)

Plus 1 time.


----------



## Enerunokami (Feb 1, 2011)

lol i knew this forum was good when i saw this thread

but seriously image macros from bleach dont work on a guy arguing that dbz universe is stronger than supes

shit = shit you know


----------



## gangstagoku (Feb 1, 2011)

Enerunokami said:


> shit this is so bad
> 
> JLA would whip all of the the DBZ universe back and forth
> 
> Didnt Supes break the universe once? whos got a pic of that? thatll prove this DBZ troll wrong all right :lol


NO PICS NO PROOF NO DICE



Endless Mike said:


> I will note that it does actually take more energy to move a planet out of orbit than to destroy it. I know someone did the calcs but I'd have to look for the.


SHOW ME THEN!!!



Azrael Finalstar said:


> Okay.
> The most powerful physical feat in either the manga or the anime is mountain-busting level. No where near Planet Level.
> They have never been shown to move near the speed of light (if you are really generous, you might give them low relativistic at the very best) and Superman is several times faster than light.
> Their durability is on the low planetary scale, and superman is far above that in physical strength.
> Lava is hot enough to be a danger until the freeza saga at least, and Supe's heat vision is hotter than the sun (which is hotter than lava)


They've taken WAY WORSE than Supermans heat vision!

MASENKO >>>> heat vision

Kame hame ha beat Cell who beat Goku, who beat Vegetas Garlic Gun



Emperor Joker said:


> What points? You have brought up no valid points and have done nothing but spew idiocy and inane bullshit.
> 
> You have yet to actually try and debate and have done nothing but act like a troll.
> 
> Either come back with actual proof (which there isn't any) of your claims or fucking leave,


OR....

You can keep things kosher and civil.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 1, 2011)

Heat =/= force you twit.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 1, 2011)

is it +1 time yet?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 1, 2011)

Maybe if we pulled off another seance, we could get a better troll


----------



## Enerunokami (Feb 1, 2011)

Yo homes

What if the galaxybuster claim stuff isnt because a result of Cell's ego but because Cell is very bad at math and doesn't know the size difference?

haha


----------



## Bender (Feb 1, 2011)

Gangsta Goku

Here's proof why Superman wins:




Now please go away you nitwit


----------



## gangstagoku (Feb 1, 2011)

BY THE WAY....

If King Kai can track space ships that are FASTER THAN LIGHT but cant track Freeza, but regular old Goku can... what makes you think that Mystic Gohan cant keep up with Supes????


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> BY THE WAY....
> 
> If King Kai can track space ships that are FASTER THAN LIGHT but cant track Freeza, but regular old Goku can... what makes you think that Mystic Gohan cant keep up with Supes????



lets see because he doesn't have FTL feats


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 1, 2011)

And also the fact that that scene was never in the manga. It's a myth.

EDIT: 

1.4 X 10^33 joules.



2.2E32 joules

So yeah, more energy required to move it out of orbit


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 1, 2011)

Enerunokami said:


> Yo homes
> 
> What if the galaxybuster claim stuff isnt because a result of Cell's ego but because Cell is very bad at math and doesn't know the size difference?
> 
> haha



You mean solar system


----------



## Bender (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> BY THE WAY....
> 
> If King Kai can track space ships that are FASTER THAN LIGHT but cant track Freeza, but regular old Goku can... what makes you think that Mystic Gohan cant keep up with Supes????





Are you dense? It's been stated several times why Superman is faster than Gohan. Were you dropped on your head when you were a child?


----------



## gangstagoku (Feb 1, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> And also the fact that that scene was never in the manga. It's a myth.


Who cares if it "wasnt in the mang"???

It was in the anime, which was overseen by TORIYAMA!  That makes it canon!


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 1, 2011)

What the hell is a 'mang'?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> Who cares if it "wasnt in the mang"???
> 
> It was in the anime, which was overseen by TORIYAMA!  That makes it canon!



No it doesn't. The manga is the original source material that we go by. we don't use Anime feats.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 1, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> What the hell is a 'mang'?



a new type of disease that affects the genitals and only tards like this guy can catch it


----------



## Bender (Feb 1, 2011)

Why isn't this thread locked yet?


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 1, 2011)

No, the anime wasn't "overseen" by him, he said interviews that he was constantly surprised by the things the animators did. Only the manga is canon since it is the original work (the Daizenshuus and the 10th anniversary TV special are arguably canon though)


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 1, 2011)

Enerunokami said:


> lol i knew this forum was good when i saw this thread
> 
> but seriously image macros from bleach dont work on a guy arguing that dbz universe is stronger than supes
> 
> shit = shit you know



your right I shall endeavor to summon better images from my collection

hows this?




gangstagoku said:


> BY THE WAY....
> 
> If King Kai can track space ships that are FASTER THAN LIGHT but cant track Freeza, but regular old Goku can... what makes you think that Mystic Gohan cant keep up with Supes????







gangstagoku said:


> NO PICS NO PROOF NO DICE
> 
> SHOW ME THEN!!![






gangstagoku said:


> They've taken WAY WORSE than Supermans heat vision!
> 
> MASENKO >>>> heat vision








gangstagoku said:


> Kame hame ha beat Cell who beat Goku, who beat Vegetas Garlic Gun







gangstagoku said:


> OR....
> 
> You can keep things kosher and civil.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 1, 2011)

its amusing?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 1, 2011)

Bender said:


> Why isn't this thread locked yet?



because it amuses Ceiling Cat


----------



## Enerunokami (Feb 1, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> You mean solar system



would it make a difference if i was talkin bout something bigger like a galaxy

just wondrin


----------



## Bender (Feb 1, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> because it amuses Ceiling Cat


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 1, 2011)

Enerunokami said:


> would it make a difference if i was talkin bout something bigger like a galaxy
> 
> just wondrin



Considering how small a solar system is compared to a galaxy...


----------



## gangstagoku (Feb 1, 2011)

If Toriyama oversaw it, that makes it CANON!





Bender said:


> Why isn't this thread locked yet?


Because the mods are probably sick and tired of you BULLIES telling us how to THINK!

Goku is able to keep up with Freeza, who King Kai cant keep track of even though he can keep track of FASTER THAN LIGHT space ships, and Gohan is WAAAAAAAAAAAY stronger than that version of Goku!

THEN theres all the times DBZ characters dodged beams of LIGHT!  Think about that.... LIGHT!


----------



## Platinum (Feb 1, 2011)

I am shocked this thread hasn't been closed yet.

Mods are slacking off today.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> BY THE WAY....
> 
> If King Kai can track space ships that are FASTER THAN LIGHT but cant track Freeza, but regular old Goku can... what makes you think that Mystic Gohan cant keep up with Supes????



Maybe this 



The shockwave produced by the supersonic displacement of a moving body. The attack is not directly connected to the vital energy but the damage caused by it are well worth the power of...". 

1) It took gotenks about a minute to fly to buu's place.
Lets suppose that he was using the 1% of his speed (very generous).  WHile using his 100% At best he would be about mach 100,000. Light speed is about mach 800,000+.

3) NOn canon. Hence it is inconsistent because it does not happen in the original source the manga

4) Tracking an object that travels across space  on a straight line =/= following an object that does not move on a straight line.

i.e. Any human can follow the track of a supersonic jet. But it is hard to follow the track of a mosquito. Does it mean that the mosquito is supersonic?  

Not even close.


From far away we can appreciate the "movement" of the galaxies with our technology.  Galaxies move at massively hypersonic speeds. I am not sure but I heard that they can spin at near relativistic speeds.

Does it mean humans have relativistic reactions? No.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 1, 2011)

Something glowing doesn't equal light.
I suppose the shinies distracted you.


----------



## dream (Feb 1, 2011)

> If Toriyama oversaw it, that makes it CANON!



Mike just proved you wrong.  



> THEN theres all the times DBZ characters dodged beams of LIGHT! Think about that.... LIGHT!



They did?


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 1, 2011)

The funny thing is if he wants to use the anime, we can actually time the speed of ki blasts based on the frame rate and most of them move slower than bullets


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> If Toriyama oversaw it, that makes it CANON!Because the mods are probably sick and tired of you BULLIES telling us how to THINK!







gangstagoku said:


> Goku is able to keep up with Freeza, who King Kai cant keep track of even though he can keep track of FASTER THAN LIGHT space ships, and Gohan is WAAAAAAAAAAAY stronger than that version of Goku! THEN theres all the times DBZ characters dodged beams of LIGHT!  Think about that.... LIGHT!


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> If Toriyama oversaw it, that makes it CANON!Because the mods are probably sick and tired of you BULLIES telling us how to THINK!
> 
> Goku is able to keep up with Freeza, who King Kai cant keep track of even though he can keep track of FASTER THAN LIGHT space ships, and Gohan is WAAAAAAAAAAAY stronger than that version of Goku!
> 
> THEN theres all the times DBZ characters dodged beams of LIGHT!  Think about that.... LIGHT!



so for clarification not only do you feel that visual range is lightspeed but you believe that there is a gang going around bullying posters and forcing them to think a certain way and mod inaction..is because they have chosen..you to start a rebellion?

am I understanding your thoughts on the matter?


----------



## Enerunokami (Feb 1, 2011)

lol gangstagoku	what why dont u shut up man your lying about the manga 

man supes is better in all ways even if he isnt all stars he'd kick his ass



Emperor Joker said:


> Considering how small a solar system is compared to a galaxy...



its not that big a difference tho


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 1, 2011)

Enerunokami said:


> its not that big a difference tho



it's a gigantic difference

theres like a billion or more solar systems per Galaxy


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 1, 2011)

I like how it always comes to someone assuming that one has to hate Dragon Ball just to be debating against it when it loses against another universe. THE ONLY REASON THAT YOU THINK DBZ LOSES IS BECAUSE YOU HATE DBZ!!!


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 1, 2011)

Not intended to be racist, but why do DBZtards seem to be often obsessed with ebonics culture? I mean it's not like there is much of a connection between Dragonball and the "gangsta" lifestyle. Goku doesn't ride around in a car blaring rap music and shooting people with his gat


----------



## Bender (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> Goku is able to keep up with Freeza, who King Kai cant keep track of even though he can keep track of FASTER THAN LIGHT space ships, and Gohan is WAAAAAAAAAAAY stronger than that version of Goku! about that.... LIGHT!



 :33

...................


Ahahhahahhahh

Ahahhahahahahhahahhahhahahhahahh
hahahahhahahahhhahahahhahahahh
hahahahhahahahh
hahahahhahahahh
hahahahhahahahh
hahahahhahahahh
hahahahhahahahh
hahahahhahahahh
hahahahhahahahh
hahahahhahahahh
hahahahhahahahh
hahahahhahahahh


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 1, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Not intended to be racist, but why do DBZtards seem to be often obsessed with ebonics culture? I mean it's not like there is much of a connection between Dragonball and the "gangsta" lifestyle. Goku doesn't ride around in a car blaring rap music and shooting people with his gat



I don't know but I have noticed this too

Naruto has this as well


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 1, 2011)

idk. I'm as white as it comes and i'm a fanboy.


----------



## Enerunokami (Feb 1, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> it's a gigantic difference
> 
> theres like a billion or more solar systems per Galaxy



Man

prove it


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 1, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Not intended to be racist, but why do DBZtards seem to be often obsessed with ebonics culture? I mean it's not like there is much of a connection between Dragonball and the "gangsta" lifestyle. Goku doesn't ride around in a car blaring rap music and shooting people with his gat



Goku straight gangsta son.



> Man
> 
> prove it



You dead serious? Did you fail science or some shit?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 1, 2011)

Are you fucking arguing that galaxies aren't that much bigger than Solar systems? are you high?


----------



## Bender (Feb 1, 2011)

basch71 said:


> Goku straight gangsta son.



Word up


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> If Toriyama oversaw it, that makes it CANON!Because the mods are probably sick and tired of you BULLIES telling us how to THINK!
> 
> Goku is able to keep up with Freeza, who King Kai cant keep track of even though he can keep track of FASTER THAN LIGHT space ships, and Gohan is WAAAAAAAAAAAY stronger than that version of Goku!
> 
> THEN theres all the times DBZ characters dodged beams of LIGHT!  Think about that.... LIGHT!



Oh dear god...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BaOvM9jXKg[/YOUTUBE]




Enerunokami said:


> lol gangstagoku	what why dont u shut up man your lying about the manga
> 
> man supes is better in all ways even if he isnt all stars he'd kick his ass
> 
> ...



Um...yes it is. a galaxy is huge and it would incorporate millions if not billions of solar systems

Edit: Seriously you can't be serious if you actually think that a Galaxy isn't that much larger than a solar system...it's commen knowledge


----------



## Enerunokami (Feb 1, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Not intended to be racist, but why do DBZtards seem to be often obsessed with ebonics culture? I mean it's not like there is much of a connection between Dragonball and the "gangsta" lifestyle. Goku doesn't ride around in a car blaring rap music and shooting people with his gat



wow man way too far

what the fuck


Azrael Finalstar it says your a christian in your sig so im going to say this nicely

ye

theres a scientist debate onthis shit and its not like wikipedia has all the answers


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 1, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Not intended to be racist, but why do DBZtards seem to be often obsessed with ebonics culture? I mean it's not like there is much of a connection between Dragonball and the "gangsta" lifestyle. Goku doesn't ride around in a car blaring rap music and shooting people with his gat



Each bullet busts Galaxies


----------



## Bender (Feb 1, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Are you fucking arguing that galaxies aren't that much bigger than Solar systems? are you high?



I know for real.  If Enerunokami really feels that way then I want to take back that +rep I gave him earlier.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 1, 2011)

Enerunokami said:


> wow man way too far
> 
> what the fuck
> 
> ...


Wait, what?


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 1, 2011)

It's estimated that the Milky Way galaxy contains over 100 billion stars, and it's a relatively small galaxy


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Feb 1, 2011)

@Immortal Watch Dog:

I do not want to sound like a bitch but it is wrong to say  other "solar systems". Solar system is an exclusive name to our star system.




Enerunokami said:


> Man
> 
> prove it



According to  scientist our galaxy has about 400 billion stars or so.



And if my memory does not fail me canis mayoris is about 500 000 times bigger than our sun. And said star is located in our galaxy


----------



## Bender (Feb 1, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Each bullet busts Galaxies



Just like


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 1, 2011)

Bender said:


> Just like



thread


----------



## Enerunokami (Feb 1, 2011)

MichaelUN89 said:


> @Immortal Watch Dog:
> 
> I do not want to sound like a bitch but it is wrong to say  other "solar systems". Solar system is an exclusive name to our star system.
> 
> ...



ye but your saying 400 billion and the other guy said 100 billion

that size is still within debate 

its my point


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Feb 1, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> It's estimated that the Milky Way galaxy contains over 100 billion stars, *and it's a relatively small galax*y



It is subjective depending on how you want to see it.

So far the biggest galaxy that has ever been discover is about 50 times bigger than our galaxy. And according to many our galaxy is said to be fairly big. 

Maybe in a scale from 1 to 10 is around 6 in matters of size.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 1, 2011)

Enerunokami said:


> ye but your saying 400 billion and the other guy said 100 billion
> 
> that size is still within debate
> 
> its my point



Either way is still massivly bigger than a solar system.


----------



## Enerunokami (Feb 1, 2011)

size of planets can vary HUGELY

so can stars 

size of galaxy versus solar system = aint the same deal

anyway

DBZ is trash


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 1, 2011)

Enerunokami said:


> ye but your saying 400 billion and the other guy said 100 billion
> 
> that size is still within debate
> 
> its my point



uh thats still many billionfold the size of a solar system


----------



## gangstagoku (Feb 1, 2011)

MichaelUN89 said:


> Maybe this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If a mosquito is moving faster than the eye can see, its FASTER THAN LIGHT!



Azrael Finalstar said:


> Something glowing doesn't equal light.
> I suppose the shinies distracted you.


If it emits LIGHT that means it IS RADIATION and ALL RADIATION MOVES AT THE SPEED OF LIGHT!!!!



Endless Mike said:


> The funny thing is if he wants to use the anime, we can actually time the speed of ki blasts based on the frame rate and most of them move slower than bullets


O REALLY!?

How about Kid Boo being able to bust GALAXIES?  He wasnt even the STRONGEST BOO!  Gohan could have beat SUPER BOO before he cheated!  

That makes Gohan STORONGER THAN A GALAXY BUSTER!!!

Galaxy buster >>>> Superman



Endless Mike said:


> Not intended to be racist, but why do DBZtards seem to be often obsessed with ebonics culture? I mean it's not like there is much of a connection between Dragonball and the "gangsta" lifestyle. Goku doesn't ride around in a car blaring rap music and shooting people with his gat


Why does gangsta culture gotta be a BLACK thing???

Im straight whitebread...


----------



## Bender (Feb 1, 2011)

I know the point GG is trying to make. Basically he's saying logic holds no power over DBZ characters and Gohan especially is able to screw over that which binds him from seizing victory in this fight.

EXCELLENT

Gangsta Goku you are so right I can't believe I disagreed with you at first. 









sarcasm


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 1, 2011)

Massive Wigger Detected


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Feb 1, 2011)

Enerunokami said:


> ye but your saying 400 billion and the other guy said 100 billion
> 
> that size is still within debate
> 
> its my point



Our solar system is about 2 light years or so in diameter

The milky way is about 100,000 light years. So I think there is a massive difference.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> If a mosquito is moving faster than the eye can see, its FASTER THAN LIGHT!



i.......i......WANT TO BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF YOU FOR BEING SO RETARDED


----------



## gangstagoku (Feb 1, 2011)

Dont forget that Cell could destroy SOLAR SYSTEMS!!!

Gohan slapped him like a bad habit!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> Dont forget that Cell could destroy SOLAR SYSTEMS!!!
> 
> Gohan slapped him like a bad habit!


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> If a mosquito is moving faster than the eye can see, its FASTER THAN LIGHT!



If there was any doubt you were a troll before....


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> If a mosquito is moving faster than the eye can see, its FASTER THAN LIGHT!



Nothing in real life moves FTL.


----------



## Enerunokami (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> Dont forget that Cell could destroy SOLAR SYSTEMS!!!
> 
> Gohan slapped him like a bad habit!



man its over SHUT UP

SHUT UP FUC

ok im done call the police


----------



## Bender (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> Dont forget that Cell could destroy SOLAR SYSTEMS!!!




And let's not forget that Vegeta can breathe out in space.


----------



## gangstagoku (Feb 1, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> If there was any doubt you were a troll before....


Thats right... keep attacking the MAN and not the ARGUMENT....


----------



## Enerunokami (Feb 1, 2011)

hey hwat happened to my rep its not fair


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 1, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Goku doesn't ride around in a car blaring rap music and shooting people with his gat



unless it was another horrible live-action movie of course


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 1, 2011)

We need a new "Stupid Comments" thread to start documenting this stuff again.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 1, 2011)

Enerunokami said:


> hey hwat happened to my rep its not fair



lol


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 1, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Nothing in real life moves FTL.



My reaction to that pic


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> _If a mosquito is moving faster than the eye can see, its FASTER THAN LIGHT!
> 
> If it emits LIGHT that means it IS RADIATION and ALL RADIATION MOVES AT THE SPEED OF LIGHT!!!!_
> O REALLY!?
> ...




Oh my fucking god...you utterly fail physics...it hurts so damn bad.

Do you have any fucking clue what the needed speed for light speed movement is? Do you? It certainly isn't something a fucking mosquito can accomplish...or even a human for that matter.

Ki Blasts aren't radiation, they're energy. if that's at all what you're trying to refer to.


----------



## Bender (Feb 1, 2011)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> Goku doesn't ride around in a car blaring rap music and shooting people with his gat



Goku's bully in the movie was a black man. Hell the only canonical black char in DBZ is Mr. Popo.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMFiYITIp_w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 1, 2011)

Ki blasts emit light? fair enough
doesn't mean they are ftl
that would me we got ftl flashlights.


----------



## gangstagoku (Feb 1, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Oh my fucking god...you utterly fail physics...it hurts so damn bad.
> 
> Do you have any fucking clue what the needed speed for light speed movement is? Do you? It certainly isn't something a fucking mosquito can accomplish...or even a human for that matter.
> 
> Ki Blasts aren't radiation, they're energy. if that's at all what you're trying to refer to.


Ki blasts are energy in transit, and guess what radiation is.... ENERGY IN TRANSIT!!!!


----------



## Enerunokami (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> Ki blasts are energy in transit, and guess what radiation is.... ENERGY IN TRANSIT!!!!



bro give it up

sound is also energy is transit but thats slow as hell

like you lol

OH MAn


----------



## Bender (Feb 1, 2011)

gangstagoku said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pO0sNUvx_78[/YOUTUBE]



With your mental capacity I'm surprised that you could even turn on your computer.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 1, 2011)

Bender said:


> With your mental capacity I'm surprised that you could even turn on your computer.



by god i think my brain died from his post


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 1, 2011)

I just did a spit take at the speed of light


----------



## Enerunokami (Feb 1, 2011)

i just farted

and thats as shitty as this thread

IT BLOWS


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 1, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> We need a new "Stupid Comments" thread to start documenting this stuff again.



I miss that thread. It was hilarious.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 1, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> I just did a spit take at the speed of light



my brain died at the speed of light and one of my friends somewhere is crying because ganstagoku is such a retard


----------



## Bender (Feb 1, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> I just did a spit take at the speed of light



I just took a piss at the speed of light


----------



## Xelloss (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok... I get back of work and see my mail spammed about a troll locking this.


----------

